# PNW sailors and Hood Canal Bridge



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi All,

We're planning our first summer of cruising and kind of wanted to go down the Hood Canal. But there's this thing called a "bridge" that I have never delt with before and has the new sailor wife alot nervous about. They advertise 
55' at the highest point, we're at 52' above the water. I'm guessing the tide will be the nemis here. Would like to talk to any of you from the PNW who have been under or "opened" the Hood Canal bridge.

Dave


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bridge clearances are generally charted from higher high water (ie the least you'd ever see) so in our area if it's close, any low to mid tide should be an easy go.

That said, I've not been through that one, and if there's any following/aiding current involved you really want to be certain!!


----------



## Peter Janker (Nov 19, 2012)

I have not sailed under the bridge but its a floating structure so I would think that tide would not be an issue.


----------



## Peter Janker (Nov 19, 2012)

Please retract my earlier statement since both banks are fixed structures and I assume that most boats would be forced to navigate under those spans. The swing portion of the center can be opened for large craft but I suspect that there strict restrictions as to when and for who they open the span for....nuclear submarine...yes....pleasure sailboats...perhaps at 3 am...pretty busy bridge since it’s the only access to the that area of the Olympics without having a longer and more roundabout drive


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Are you 52' above water to the top of your masthead, or 52' above water to the highest point on the boat (usually a VHF antenna, anchor light, or wind instrument)? My VHF antenna is 1 meter (39") long and masthead mounted, so I always count my boat has 3' taller than the masthead height.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Google wsdot moveable bridges. Hood canal bridge specifications and opening procedures are listed on the website highway 104 sorry can't copy and paste the link with this tablet

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/bridge/reporting/moveablebridges.htm#Blue104HoodCanal


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Faster thank you for the edit


----------

